# Invert Tone Curve - New Plugin (Free)



## areohbee (Apr 9, 2010)

XMP Invert Tone Curve

By modifying xmp, makes the darks light and the lights dark. Works for all raw files that support xmp sidecars, plus jpegs (does not work for DNG, TIF, PSD, ..., yet) Real copies only, not virtuals.

Please let me know if you try it.

Rob


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 9, 2010)

FYI, There is already a preset out there that does this. It works for LR 2.x versions and will work on DNG, TIF, PSD, etc. It also works on Virtual Copies.

It can be created by making a preset from just a Tone Curve adjustment and then editing the text file lrtemplate by hand.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 9, 2010)

The preset is a better way to do it - thanks for the tip, Rikk.

Honestly folks - I recommend using xmp-invert-tone-curve _only_ if you can't figure out how to do it using a preset.


----------

